# Teja de oreja crujiente



## Eva Maria

Mein Gott!

Wie kann ich dies auf Deutsch übersetzen?

- Teja de oreja crujiente

Sé que existen las "Knusprige Ziegel", pero queda bien en este contexto?

- Knuspriger Schweinsohrziegel

- Knuspriger Ziegel von Schweinsohr

Was meinen Sie?

EM


----------



## heidita

Eva Maria said:


> - Teja de oreja crujiente
> 
> Sé que existen las "Knusprige Ziegel", pero queda bien en este contexto?
> 
> - Knuspriger Schweinsohrziegel
> 
> - Knuspriger Ziegel von Schweinsohr
> 
> EM


 
Chica, ¿pero dónde has visto alguna vez tea de oreja de cerdo?

En fin, vamos a decir.

*Knusprig gebratenes Schweinsohr*

Eso de "Ziegel" no me dice nada.


----------



## Eva Maria

heidita said:


> Chica, ¿pero dónde has visto alguna vez tea de oreja de cerdo?
> 
> En fin, vamos a decir.
> 
> *Knusprig gebratenes Schweinsohr*
> 
> Eso de "Ziegel" no me dice nada.


 

Sí, es raro! Hahaha!

Resulta que es la punta de la oreja (que es bastante grande, puesto que la oreja de cerdo es amplia, y es la parte más fina y membranosa) asada de forma que al tostarse queda en forma de "teja". 

Ich soll und muss "teja" schreiben! Pero me has dado una buena idea con "knusprig gebratenes"!

Danke sehr!

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

Eva, me haces reír con tu "knusprig gebraten*en* Schweinsohrziegel" 

Es una especialidad en España?


----------



## Eva Maria

starrynightrhone said:


> Eva, me haces reír con tu "knusprig gebraten*en* Schweinsohrziegel"
> 
> Es una especialidad en España?


 

SNT,

Jajajaja! Te juro que existen! Son las orejas del cerdo asadas hasta tostarlas. Son parecidas a las "cortezas de cerdo", típicas españolas, que están hechas con la piel del cerdo frita. Sie sind lecker!

Ven a España y prúebalas!

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

Eva Maria said:


> SNT,
> 
> Jajajaja! Te juro que existen! Son las orejas del cerdo asadas hasta tostarlas. Son parecidas a las "cortezas de cerdo", típicas españolas, que están hechas con la piel del cerdo frita. Sie sind lecker!
> 
> Ven a España y prúebalas!


 

Ok, gracias, pero pienso que no tengo que probar cada especialidad en España 

Sólo una cosa pequeña acerca la concordancia:
se dice "Knusprig gebratenes Schweinsohr" (el "gebraten" se refiere a das Schweinsohr) y
"knusprig gebratener Schweinsohrziegel" (porque aquí se refiere a der Ziegel-- sólo es uno, verdad? o más?)


----------



## Eva Maria

starrynightrhone said:


> Ok, gracias, pero pienso que no tengo que probar cada especialidad en España
> 
> Sólo una cosa pequeña acerca la concordancia:
> se dice "Knusprig gebratenes Schweinsohr" (el "gebraten" se refiere a das Schweinsohr) y
> "knusprig gebratener Schweinsohrziegel" (porque aquí se refiere a der Ziegel-- sólo es uno, verdad? o más?)


 

Ach so, ¡sólo lo que te apetezca!

Uf, gracias por indicarme las declinaciones correspondientes (Grosser Wirwarr!!!)

Un detalle:

- Sólo una pequeña cosa acerca de la concordancia / Sólo una pequeña cosa sobre la concordancia

EM


----------

